
The Lost History of Socialism’s DIY Computer - MindGods
https://jacobinmag.com/2020/08/computer-yugoslavia-galaksija-voja-antonic/
======
pinkskin
My first computer was a commodore 64, I used to sit for hours typing line by
line just to watch the screen do something dumb or to make the computer make a
sound....aahhh those were the days.

